# PJ's Pets Square One Shopping Centre - End of Lease Sale



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

PJ's Pets Square One Shopping Centre Customers

Please be advised that this store will be closing at the end of February 2013.

Take advantage of up to 80% OFF items throughout the store while quantities last.

Store Address:
100 City Centre Drive, Mississauga, Ontario, L5B 2C9


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

wonder if i can get 80% off on filters and some lifestock


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Dose any one know if they are going to be selling there livestock display tanks? I could use a couple of those.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I phoned them earlier today to ask about reptile enclosures and they're only 10% off now, but the guy said to call back in a week and a half. Presumably they won't be selling tanks until at least 2 weeks from now, if that's the case.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

GAT said:


> wonder if i can get 80% off on filters and some lifestock


I was there earlier...filters and filter accessories are 20% off

Some lifestock such as tetras and cardinals are buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

snaggle said:


> Dose any one know if they are going to be selling there livestock display tanks? I could use a couple of those.


Yes they will be selling all their display tanks...they are selling EVERYTHING...first livestock before they sell their display tanks.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

i wonder if another pet store would take that location.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Not much info on what is coming in...they are being quite secretive about it. I highly doubt that they will be bringing in a different pet store though, they did not renew PJ Pets' lease for a good reason.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

20% off is means they're about the same price as everyone else now. I'll go in there the last week to see what they have but as of now I'm sure they're just giving 10-20%.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

They have leash and collars for 50%


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Just saw this location on Undercover Boss a few weeks ago.
Looked pretty good, surprised it's going.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone know if their commercial fish holding systems are up for sale?
I tried calling but the girl that answered said it was a "secret" they were closing,
no joke, and couldnt give me any info.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

erh...it's no secret...there are banners everywhere advertising "End of Lease Everything Must Go Sale Up To 80% Off". From my understanding...everything and i mean EVERYTHING will be up for grabs. Probably not until all their livestock is gone though.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Anyone know if their commercial fish holding systems are up for sale?
> I tried calling but the girl that answered said it was a "secret" they were closing,
> no joke, and couldnt give me any info.


More specifically for their DAS unit... Call Peter at their HO, he will be able to provide you with a price. If not he will forward you to the appropriate person. His no is 905.593.3177 xt. 249


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Perfect Thanks


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm glad I was able to help


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> More specifically for their DAS unit... Call Peter at their HO, he will be able to provide you with a price. If not he will forward you to the appropriate person. His no is 905.593.3177 xt. 249


Its like you work for them 
LOL


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Manhtu is good enough we should've brought him on board, day late and a dollar short on that one though. But all the info he listed for the DAS units is correct. Hope to see you all around at some point or another 

A


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Picked up (deceptively simple phrase to mean "drove 40 minutes in each direction") an Exo-Terra medium x-tall reptile tank today for about 30% off MSRP. Worth it!


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Got some L144 pleco around 1.5 inch, $5.29 each.


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

Blue eyed? or regular albinos?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i honnestly didnt find much of a deal, only a few dollars off here and there...


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

nighttigerz said:


> Blue eyed? or regular albinos?


I don't know they are blue or not. Dark color eyes for sure, but 100% not red eyes. I got one the tail with big black spot, looks funny.


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

pictures plz ?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

They're the L144 Blue Eyed. The one that Zfarsh picked up was indeed quite odd, small spot of pigment on the back of the tail, found another the other day that had one right behind the right eye. However as of this morning there's none of them left ... Sorry guys.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally have some time to upload the picture.










nighttigerz said:


> pictures plz ?


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

Omg, that's cool.. for only $5.29 .. I didnt know PJ pets had them/.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

You never know what these Lfs have until you scan all of their tanks. Sometimes surprise will happen. LOL
That's why my wife always blame me like crazy, cos I spent so much time in Lfs everytime I visit Lfs.



nighttigerz said:


> Omg, that's cool.. for only $5.29 .. I didnt know PJ pets had them/.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

By the way, careful with handling the livestock. Back in Dec, they had a pretty bad bacterial infection.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you to telling us.
That's time I got 4 L144, 1 albino cory catfish, 10 neon and some plants from there.
Somehow they are alive and health.
I found out these guys working in there get better sense now(maybe they have few more weeks to work then they will have a long holiday, so sad to say).
At least they let me know some stocks are not ready for sale yet or some dead fish had appeared. 
By the way, I found out in Scarbough one has the clown loach $20 for 5, they are around 2 inch +, look health to me.


ScarletFire said:


> By the way, careful with handling the livestock. Back in Dec, they had a pretty bad bacterial infection.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Was there the other day... still not super impressed with the "sales" i understand they still need to make their moola an all.

Bought a betta the other day tho haha.

It's a shame after 15 years or so, this has happened.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm from Hamilton, but have several clients in the area...

So if you see the Fluval Edge 6 or 12 on sale, let me know please


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> I'm from Hamilton, but have several clients in the area...
> 
> So if you see the Fluval Edge 6 or 12 on sale, let me know please


Not sure how much discount you're looking for but I noticed in Milton location that if you buy either of the chi/ebi/edge tanks you get the fluval Nano stand for free($50 value).


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Do they have lights on sale? Might be interested in a 36" light/fixture for my 35g. The ballast is humming quite a bit right now.


----------

